# Who's gonna strike first?



## LanceColeman (Aug 7, 2010)

Where's yalls money at on the first dead deer this year??

Mines on Chris although ya gotta watch Chase, sawtooth and mike. They all quick to put one in the freezer as well.

Yea I know....... CARTER...... BUT! it all depends on what day opening day is on....... Cuz Carter works weekends... *IF* openin day and a "carters day off" coincides?? I may hafta change my bet.  I Still think Chris may get the first one, although from readin posts??? all the guys I've mentioned are real fired up and ready to hunt..

What yall think?

No pressure Chris


----------



## ky_longbow (Aug 7, 2010)

hey y'all know i respect the fore mentioned fellas tons and tons, but i cant over look my ol buddy BGBH, the season opens in about 3 weeks and when i spoke to him this morning he was busy as a bird dog fixing stands......its kind of a toss up..........but Mark does have a 4 or 5 day head start......BUT i just hope everybody fills thier freezer to max capacity..........

im kinda stoked ,i pulled these pics from one of my cams yesterday, they are liking the dicalcium phosphate lick, dont know what happened to the date on the cam, hey its a wildview..........


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks for the reminder Doug. I forgot all about you Kentucky boys. Both yall are quick to strike as well.

But yall aint fair. yall open before we do! Ya gotta head start!

We gotta advantage over Mark cuz he'll let a couple them does walk waitin on one of them in the pics to show up....... You  on the other hand are bout like me Carter and Chris...... if it's got backstraps?? they need to be nibbled on.


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 7, 2010)

My season starts Sunday in SC. The only bad side is it's buck only the first 30 days so u gotta pass them does...


----------



## Dennis (Aug 7, 2010)

I'll be sitting on a serious patch of muscadines and plan to have one down the first couple of hours. The only draw back i can't shoot small buck on that property. So im hopeing to see does or maybe a big buck!


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm thinking Martin (buckbacks) may come on strong this year in South Carolina!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 7, 2010)

Donnie Poole.


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 7, 2010)

Dennis said:


> I'll be sitting on a serious patch of muscadines and plan to have one down the first couple of hours. The only draw back i can't shoot small buck on that property. So im hopeing to see does or maybe a big buck!



Dennis man thats like playin musical food plot trails!! (you know, you sit north deer come out south, you sit south deer come out north). You know spikes are going to walk right over ya bro!! But knowin that I need ta know..... can ya shoota doe?? cuz if ya can and you plan on it this may raise ya bettin average bro!

Marty! them cacalcky boys are like the Kantucks!! They gotta unfair advantage!! they getta head start.

Tell ya what.... lets make it fair......

Instead of a "date"..... lets say a "time" as in how long after YOUR season opens.... That way if Buck kills one opening evening and KY Longbow kills one opening afternoon?? KY Longbow is ahead.. UNTIL a Gawgia boy kills one right at daylight openin mornin ..... HA! 

BTW issue with daylight openin morning. Seems I'm seein more deer straight up heat of mid day grazing right now than any other time. Thats on my cameras as well.


----------



## ky_longbow (Aug 7, 2010)

Lance ya may wanna take me outta the mix, this year for me its a whole new ball game, im not hunting the property ive hunted for the last 15 years..........im having to pattern the deer all over............the place has been logged and its a BIG MESS, aint easy, a chimpmunk gets hung up where im hunting now......
BUT im still going to enjoy myself..........


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 7, 2010)

ky_longbow said:


> Lance ya may wanna take me outta the mix, this year for me its a whole new ball game, im not hunting the property ive hunted for the last 15 years..........im having to pattern the deer all over............the place has been logged and its a BIG MESS, aint easy, a chimpmunk gets hung up where im hunting now......
> BUT im still going to enjoy myself..........



My favorite clear cut that was 6' tall 2yrs ago is now 20' tall and I am looking in to getting a friend with a piece of equipment to help me just get a path in it now where I can actually walk.

LOST a sweet spot close to the house. (gained a another decent one though almost as close)

AND I'm sort of torn. I got pics of bullwinkle again.... but as usual as soon as season opens within a week he's totally nocturnal and showing up less and less (until Rut then you see him more) But he's took a stupid pill or something because he's been patternable for the past couple weeks. I may have to check wind and spend a day or two on him right off the bat.

Another "torn" there's something showing up in one of my better doe hunting spots thats NOT made of deer meat and it really really REALLY needs to be removed quickly. Because if not it's gonna ruin the doe and fawn pop in that area (he'll make them move out the area). No. if it was a coyote he'd be dead already.

My money still on Chris.... But I aint countin Dennis or buckback out..... Now watch Chase go off and shoot a 10 pt, openin morning, (I'm hopin Andrea makes us all look like girls)


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 7, 2010)

I wouldn't bet on me, since we are hunting that same sorry piece of worthless property that's only good for holding the rest of the earth together. Especially if the timber co. sprays it.......again, like the last two years.


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 7, 2010)

LOL Barry,

I'm hoping I can wait until sept. 18th-20th for you Jimmy Marty or Chris to come remove this thing out of my doe spot. It aint where I had planned on takin yall. But I'll gladly take yall over there as well.

He comes as close to tearin up my camera as he just did again though and me and him gotta serious problem. I was averaging 20-35 deer pics a week. then "he" starts showin up two weeks ago....... I'm already down to just a couple mammas with fawns and a few spikes and forkies on film. And a whole lotta pics of him. 

Hate them things


----------



## ky_longbow (Aug 7, 2010)

hey Lance even these 2 fellers are on my hit list.........nice backstraps in my opinion........


----------



## hogdgz (Aug 7, 2010)

Lance I would have to bet on you, Chris or RC, them boys can hunt.

I just got back from my new property that I joined, it is a bow only club with 4 memebers and is prime, 2 of the guys hunt with compounds and me and the other are trad. We have been doing alot of work and hanging stands. Got me a pretty good place set up right off the creek and some big white oaks and another place where about 3 or 4 trails interesct into a funnel leading to the fields. Also got quite a few hogs at the new land. I hate that I lost  my other place but the new place looks good and we are getting alot of pics, I just hate trying to learn a new piece of property, but all that said I am hoeping to come out of the woods opening morning with a big ole swamp donkey.


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 7, 2010)

Chase,

You'll hafta reread my kill thread from last year brother. The doe I shot on opening morning was the FIRST opening DAY kill in 10 years and the FIRTS opening MORNING KILL in 12 years.

Now according to my journals day 2,3 and 6 of bowseasons are very very hot days for me. But day one?? I dunno.. I guess they can smell my anticipation or sumpin (LOL!)


----------



## Dennis (Aug 8, 2010)

Does are fair game for me i just hope i see some. On this piece of land all i see is small bucks.Maybe this year some of them grew up.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 8, 2010)

Well I wont even get to hunt opening weekend. I'll be in Columbia, S.C. at my Mom's house. She turned 91 in July. But I'll be after come Monday. Now Chris and RC have so many food sources mark in their head or GPS on those WMA's I'm betting one will be down in short order. If crab apples made  this year, I bet they'll be set up on a tree. I rode around on a farm I hunt yesterday and the persimmons trees were loaded with green persimmons and recent storms had knock down alot of them and some were turning orange on the ground. Now my favorite tree in September is the sawtooth oak with a persimmon in front of the sawtooth oak. There are some acorns on them but not loaded like 2 years ago. I wish all of you the very best on opening weekend and expect to see some pictures on my Mom's computer Sunday morning before I head back to Arnoldsville. Mike


----------



## bronco611 (Aug 8, 2010)

Chase, georgia grown and a ga hunter of the swamp, hard to keep him down, can even kill em when he is sick!!!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 8, 2010)

Don't count Lance out. He's probably got an little lady who wants him to take care of some deer eating her apples, corn and flowers up. Mike


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 8, 2010)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Don't count Lance out. He's probably got an little lady who wants him to take care of some deer eating her apples, corn and flowers up. Mike



Actually itsa sweet lil ol lady tired of em eatin her beans and pea patch and a nice ol gent that is trying to raise prize winning flowers about 2 miles apart.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 8, 2010)

I wouldn't bet on me.  

And RC won't kill one til Tuesday morning.

My money is up North.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 8, 2010)

Chris, you thinking Lance will be hunting in some sweet elderly lady's flower bed?


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 8, 2010)

How can you say no to a little old lady. Bet she can cook too. Mike


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 8, 2010)

Prolly give him milk and cookies, and pat him on top of his head.


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 8, 2010)

Homemade cookies....... last year when I cleaned her fence row she made me a nanner puddin.... I hurt myself.


----------



## WarrenWomack (Aug 9, 2010)

Sounds like ya'll are talking about a contest. Check out the one that's getting under way at my home state's site. It might give you some ideas for this site. 

It's called the EHL (Extreme Hunting League) and is set up like a pro football league. There's 24 team captains going through 7 rounds of drafting from the list of members that registered for the draft (just completed round 2 of the draft, last night). After the 7 rounds of draft the players that haven't been chosen will be divided among the teams.

They have a very unique scoring system (touchdowns, extra points, two point conversions, interceptions etc.) for deer, hogs, coyotes and bobcats. 

There is a regular season then the play-offs and finally the bruiser bowl. It all ends up with an awards ceremony with several awards for recognition... team as well as individual. 

To much to explain here but all the rules can be found in the 7 "sticky" threads, at this link. (You will find them below the list of the 24 teams)

http://www.bayoubucks.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=120

A lot of time and thought has been put into this project and it's created a huge interest as well as excitement in the site. 

The only reason that I'm sharing this, is for ideas for something similar to be done for the members of this site. I think it would add a lot to your season not to mention the fun and friendly competition. 

Warren


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey Warren!! man that looks goooood.

hhhmmmm............. yall I went and looked and THAT to *ME* looks neat!!

I wonder how many will call us game hogs if we attempt sumpin like that??It's not really about the kill. the way it's laid out it's more like a game.......... looks like fun!

Ya know what?? no matter. I was born and raised in Louisiana. I may just need to go register over der.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 9, 2010)

It is neat.  They put a TON of thought and planning into it.  And I think it's pretty cool that the winner gets the "Womack Trophy".  If we had one, I guess we'd play for a "Carter Trophy"???


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 9, 2010)

ChrisSpikes said:


> It is neat.  They put a TON of thought and planning into it.  And I think it's pretty cool that the winner gets the "Womack Trophy".  If we had one, I guess we'd play for a "Carter Trophy"???



he yea.... a carter trophy... 

I wanna do it!! lets play!!


----------



## fountain (Aug 9, 2010)

ChrisSpikes said:


> It is neat.  They put a TON of thought and planning into it.  And I think it's pretty cool that the winner gets the "Womack Trophy".  If we had one, I guess we'd play for a "Carter Trophy"???



yea, thats that big steak at benton lees we gonna get as soon as he picks up a bow other than the mowhawk...had to go friday night and get a warm up...mmmmmmmmmit was good and im ready for more


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 9, 2010)

I sent a PM to a mod and asked him to show some admins the La. forum.... I would love to see this started on GON


----------



## hogdgz (Aug 9, 2010)

I am in, sounds like fun. Could we do a trad only one, or would there not be enough people for that?


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 9, 2010)

I dunno Chase. I would honestly think NOT. and why be shrewd about it?? we get more points for our gear anyway which would help our team. more teams more people more interaction.... shoot fire I bet if admin would set up a forum?? we could have ALOT of teams.

Even if they don;t?? if yall wanna try a trad one?? we can. but it looks like we may only wind up with one person teams LOL!


----------



## LongBow01 (Aug 10, 2010)

LanceColeman said:


> Where's yalls money at on the first dead deer this year??
> 
> Mines on Chris although ya gotta watch Chase, sawtooth and mike. They all quick to put one in the freezer as well.
> 
> ...



I hope its me! but I wouldnt put my money on it. My bum leg ain't let me get in the woods yet so I'm way behind I hope to get started next week if'n my legs up to it.


----------



## robert carter (Aug 10, 2010)

No Carter trophy!!
  If you want to pick a real killer with a longbow a Bookhart Trophy would be the one.If John was a computer person you fellas would flip out.I`m headed over to his place to go fishing in a bit and I`m gonna see if he will let me borrow his scrapbook and I`ll post up some stuff.He`s not killed the deer Mr. Womack has but deer and pigs together would probably come in at around 4-5...hundred.RC


----------



## robert carter (Aug 10, 2010)

I`ll go out on a limb and say Lord Willing I`ll have one dead by the first Tueday evening of the season. Chris will kill one on Saturday morning and evening.I`m bragging cause I`ve been to the swamp and checked our persimmons. They loaded.RC


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 10, 2010)

Good luck to all you guys, hope we all get a shot oppotunity opening weekend.


----------



## LongBow01 (Aug 10, 2010)

I'll second that good luck to everone!!!! I'll be doin good if I get a bow kill all season!!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 10, 2010)

robert carter said:


> I`ve been to the swamp and checked our persimmons. They loaded.RC


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 10, 2010)

robert carter said:


> No Carter trophy!!
> If you want to pick a real killer with a longbow a Bookhart Trophy would be the one.If John was a computer person you fellas would flip out.I`m headed over to his place to go fishing in a bit and I`m gonna see if he will let me borrow his scrapbook and I`ll post up some stuff.He`s not killed the deer Mr. Womack has but deer and pigs together would probably come in at around 4-5...hundred.RC


I hope he'll let you.  I'd love to see it.


----------



## fountain (Aug 10, 2010)

they already got a pretty serious challenge goin on in the bowhunting forum and already have teams i think, prolly wont go and some wont have open minds about trad hunters.


----------



## stick-n-string (Aug 10, 2010)

We should do something similar,as a contest, as they do in the bowhunting forum. but everyone that is competing against RC and Chris should have a handicap!
the contest could include hogs and squirrels


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 10, 2010)

fountain said:


> they already got a pretty serious challenge goin on in the bowhunting forum and already have teams i think, prolly wont go and some wont have open minds about trad hunters.



walk on over there and find the three hottest compounders with the most kills and bring their success back over here and compare.

I getta KICK outa people who look down their nose at those of us that choose not to be high tech.

high tech does NOT always equal higher success. case in point? John BookHart, Robert Carter, Chris Spikes, Warren Womack

BTW thats a big buck COUNTS HEAVY deal. if not why limit it to five does when Ga. tag limits are 10?? I average 6-8 does a season. Chris and Carter more than that.


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 10, 2010)

LanceColeman said:


> Even if they don;t?? if yall wanna try a trad one?? we can. but it looks like we may only wind up with one person teams LOL!



I gots an idear Lance. How about we form 2-3 teams from Ga and compete on a nationwide(at least Southeast) level by gettin the guys on other sites to form  teams as well?


----------



## JSOG (Aug 10, 2010)

Any kinda  deer? If so... MUDFEATHER Beat yall.  BIG smily over here....


----------



## Badddwithabow (Aug 10, 2010)

I may not not kill  one but i promise i'll shoot at em... lol don't believe me just ask the turkey birds from this past year


----------



## robert carter (Aug 10, 2010)

Yep. Muds done killed and Elk this year.With the same Hill bow I killed two Turkeys and a pig with this year. He had loaned it to me for a llooonnngg time.He`ll have a good or better chance than most of us at gaffing a deer first as well.RC


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 11, 2010)

buckbacks said:


> I gots an idear Lance. How about we form 2-3 teams from Ga and compete on a nationwide(at least Southeast) level by gettin the guys on other sites to form  teams as well?



I could see about 3 teams formed off this site that could hang with most anyone anywhere in the world.

Thing is Gawgia boyz got that southern humble modesty goin and some of em aint as big on what they actually accomplish as most are. What I mean is there's killers right here on the trad forum that honestly don't believe they that good at it, when I can name precious few anywhere else that can hang with em.


----------



## ky_longbow (Aug 11, 2010)

ya cant put spikes and RC on the same team..........


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 11, 2010)

ky_longbow said:


> ya cant put spikes and RC on the same team..........



Why not?  I was thinking me, Chris, and Robert.


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 11, 2010)

Apex Predator said:


> Why not?  I was thinking me, Chris, and Robert.



PPSSHH!! I'm out. No way I would comepte against that team.

Only OUTSIDE Gawgia team I could see that would get close to that one would be 4Nolz (fla) LeeSC (sc) and Warren Womack (La.)


----------



## Heeler 4 (Aug 11, 2010)

Why not put together a list of people that want to participate.
Select 4/5 "Captains".
Each "Captain" gets  1 pick.
The rest of the team is selected by a drawing.
Team size is decided by # of participants.
Just a thought.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 11, 2010)

Chris, RC, and Tikki's daughter, on the same team, come out ahead.


----------



## fountain (Aug 11, 2010)

Whatever we figure out,  just let me know.  I don't kill much,  but would like to partake in the fun.  I got some decent land to hunt...just put me, Chris and Carter on the same teamsice we live fairly close together and we could all hunt together....that is if I can get them to hunt with a rookie like myself.


----------



## Tikki (Aug 11, 2010)

Barry Duggan said:


> Chris, RC, and Tikki's daughter, on the same team, come out ahead.



Now that is a Team there!!!


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 12, 2010)

fountain said:


> Whatever we figure out,  just let me know.  I don't kill much,  but would like to partake in the fun.  I got some decent land to hunt...just put me, Chris and Carter on the same teamsice we live fairly close together and we could all hunt together....that is if I can get them to hunt with a rookie like myself.



Way too obvious TJ, I can see your line and the end of your hook all the way up here.

Hey Howcome *I* can't be on the Team with Chris and Carter?? Aint no rules that says we all gotta be holding hands and singing songs when we kill a critter.


----------



## gurn (Aug 12, 2010)

Heck I'd have ta pay someone to put my sorry hindend on their team.


----------



## hogdgz (Aug 12, 2010)

LanceColeman said:


> Way too obvious TJ, I can see your line and the end of your hook all the way up here.
> 
> Hey Howcome *I* can't be on the Team with Chris and Carter?? Aint no rules that says we all gotta be holding hands and singing songs when we kill a critter.



Lance, that wouldnt be fair with all yall on the same team, you got to remember that there are some young guys out there with a lil less experience, LOL. 

I have to admit that would be an awesome team though, and I can see T.J.'s hook and line also.


----------



## Tikki (Aug 12, 2010)

gurn said:


> Heck I'd have ta pay someone to put my sorry hindend on their team.



Okay Gurn.....Me you and JnJ are going to be team W.A.H.A!!!


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 12, 2010)

Heck I would be in if anyone woul have me:biggrin:


----------



## fountain (Aug 12, 2010)

hogdgz said:


> Lance, that wouldnt be fair with all yall on the same team, you got to remember that there are some young guys out there with a lil less experience, LOL.
> 
> I have to admit that would be an awesome team though, and I can see T.J.'s hook and line also.



whaaaaat????  i think it would be fair...they would be pulling my slack  most of the time.  i may have a few spots that have some deer/hogs, but that dont mean i can close the deal.......i might get lucky and sneak in a yearling if im lucky


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 12, 2010)

Well...... are we taking out of staters?? If so I'll Take Warren Womack and Mr. John Bookhart.


----------



## Badddwithabow (Aug 12, 2010)

i'm gonna do my derndest to whack and stack... i should be able to get one on the ground pretty quick... i love early season.. no pressured deer


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 12, 2010)

Y'all gonna strictly go by number killed?  Extra points for kills on public land?  Extra points for kills during gun season?  Extra points for ???

How about a 12 deer limit (10 does, 2 bucks), scoring each deer as 10 points.....bucks get a bonus for each legal point.  So a spike would score 12 points, a 3 pointer-13, 4 pointer-14, etc.  Size of the rack is irrelevant.

How about bonuses for hogs, bobcat, coyote, fox (only from Sept 11th-Dec 31st)?


----------



## Tikki (Aug 12, 2010)

Dang Chris....my math skills aren't that good!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 12, 2010)

Are you going to throw in a trophy spike bonus? Eight inches or better on one side.


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 12, 2010)

ChrisSpikes said:


> Y'all gonna strictly go by number killed?  Extra points for kills on public land?  Extra points for kills during gun season?  Extra points for ???
> 
> How about a 12 deer limit (10 does, 2 bucks), scoring each deer as 10 points.....bucks get a bonus for each legal point.  So a spike would score 12 points, a 3 pointer-13, 4 pointer-14, etc.  Size of the rack is irrelevant.
> 
> How about bonuses for hogs, bobcat, coyote, fox (only from Sept 11th-Dec 31st)?



throw bear in the mix. Ixnah on the ublic landyay points. You and Carter not only too good on public land. public land up here aint infest wid deer like public land down there is.

I would says yes to a couple extra points on post bowseason kills. gotta watch total extra and bonus points though... start giving points for this and points for that and someone will be getting 50 points for a doe because he hand shaved his arrow, knapped his own point, Killed the turkey he got the feathers from on the arrow,  built his own bow, tanned the leather pants he's wearing, stalked it along the ground, and help up tomorrows news paper in the photograph.

I gots job interviews fri and mon. I may not be the killin machine I was thinkin this season if one of em comes through... But hey if it does WAIT til ya see the new bow I'll have NEXT season.


----------



## hogdgz (Aug 12, 2010)

I say that we let RC, Lance, Chris, and some others be team captains that way they cant all be on the same team, LOL. Might give some of us a chance then.


----------



## fountain (Aug 12, 2010)

good luck lance, it tough out there right now.  Hope ya get one of em.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Aug 12, 2010)

ChrisSpikes said:


> Y'all gonna strictly go by number killed?  Extra points for kills on public land?  Extra points for kills during gun season?  Extra points for ???
> 
> How about a 12 deer limit (10 does, 2 bucks), scoring each deer as 10 points.....bucks get a bonus for each legal point.  So a spike would score 12 points, a 3 pointer-13, 4 pointer-14, etc.  Size of the rack is irrelevant.
> 
> How about bonuses for hogs, bobcat, coyote, fox (only from Sept 11th-Dec 31st)?



  I thought my turkey target scoring was compilcated!


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 12, 2010)

LanceColeman said:


> Well...... are we taking out of staters?? If so I'll Take Warren Womack and Mr. John Bookhart.



I live in Ga on the border of SC and hunt both states, probably SC moreso than GA for deer. My deer season runs from Aug.15th(SC) to Jan 15th(GA) so I gots 5 months to playand I will need it all to have a chance at gettin 1


----------



## robert carter (Aug 12, 2010)

Not really Martin. After you get the first one they`ll start lining up for ya.Next thing you know your guns will get dusty...RC


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 13, 2010)

Bubbaforsure said:


> I thought my turkey target scoring was compilcated!



It was.


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 13, 2010)

So is this thing in the plannin stages or yall just speculatin?


----------



## markland (Aug 13, 2010)

If Jeff Roberts can get off work my money would be on him he is a killing machine, but depends on when RC get's to hunt and for the rest it is definitely a toss up, but sure it will be close.  
As for me was gonna give it a go, but looks like with the SC gator hunt I will be gator hunting for the 1st 2 weeks so I am definitely out as well as I lost my 240 acres I have been hunting the last few years to being sold so I am hunting a smaller tract and it is very hit or miss.
Now for Martin, well he would have to hit 1 so that maybe iffy!!  Just kidding, had to mess with ya a little on that one!!  LOL


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 13, 2010)

I like the deer scoring system Chris recommended.  How about 10 points for a bear, 5 points for a hog, one point each for rabitts and squirrels?  I'd say 10 for a coyote or bobcat.  Maybe 1/2 point for dillos?


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 13, 2010)

Just a thought but how about just a plain 'ol deer contest. Not everyone has access to areas with hogs but everyone has deer. Unless yall would want to thow in all legal critters and just call it a killing contest.


----------



## stick-n-string (Aug 13, 2010)

hogdgz said:


> I say that we let RC, Lance, Chris, and some others be team captains that way they cant all be on the same team, LOL. Might give some of us a chance then.



I agree with chase! 


If we are going to do this, we need to get this thing started! season starts pretty soon!


----------



## markland (Aug 13, 2010)

How about we all just go hunt, enjoy nature and God's awesome creations, share our stories and success and not turn it into another contest?
Hunting should never be a contest, it is about you and what you get out of it, not what others do!  Even if it is informal or just for fun!


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 13, 2010)

We're just having fun Mark!  Don't be a fun sucker!

We are just bored and past ready for deer season to kick off.  You are right though.  "Killing contest", makes me cringe just to read it!  

I'm gonna try my best to stock the freezer with deer this season.  I've been too easily distracted by hogs the last couple of years.  I climbed out of my deer stand and and trekked across the swamp to find some squealing pigs last year the first week of the deer season!  I do love those pigs!


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 13, 2010)

markland said:


> How about we all just go hunt, enjoy nature and God's awesome creations, share our stories and success and not turn it into another contest?
> Hunting should never be a contest, it is about you and what you get out of it, not what others do!  Even if it is informal or just for fun!



I been expecting some one to bring this up for a few days now. I dont see much difference between in what is being disscused and having shooting contest on line..or 3D tournaments for score and trophies.


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 13, 2010)

Apex Predator said:


> "Killing contest", makes me cringe just to read it!



I didnt mean have a killing contest, I was trying to use a little sarcasm. I reread it and it does sound bad the way I wrote it. My appolgies.


----------



## robert carter (Aug 13, 2010)

Brother John and I have a contest some times. Wghen on a camping trip for a day or so we have a survival hunt. The fella that kills something first dont have to cook and gets to talk world record trash.The other fella has to cook ,get the fire wood , wash the pans and listen to world record trash. Its all in fun and we usually only crack on each other for the first meal.Then its after`m again.

  We once did it where we took no food only a loaf of bread and stuff to cook with. You had to eat what you killed on a 3 day hunt. He killed a pig the first morning and I killed one the first evening....mine was bigger. We ate all of his the first meal..lolRC


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 13, 2010)

robert carter said:


> Brother John and I have a contest some times. Wghen on a camping trip for a day or so we have a survival hunt. The fella that kills something first dont have to cook and gets to talk world record trash.The other fella has to cook ,get the fire wood , wash the pans and listen to world record trash. Its all in fun and we usually only crack on each other for the first meal.Then its after`m again.
> 
> We once did it where we took no food only a loaf of bread and stuff to cook with. You had to eat what you killed on a 3 day hunt. He killed a pig the first morning and I killed one the first evening....mine was bigger. We ate all of his the first meal..lolRC



Bet it was some good eating though...good and tender. I would like to do that, sounds like fun.


----------



## markland (Aug 13, 2010)

Yeah I'm not a "fun sucker" as Marty put it just hate to put killing an animal and competition in the same form.  Killing an animal is alot different then shooting a target, by a long shot (pun intended) but a little friendly competition between friends is always good and fun, it just get's carried away by some and turns into a full blown "gotta kill something to succeed" deal, that is what I was referring to, but for me the contest is with myself not anybody else and nobody or anything is going to pressure me to kill something, that is my choice!  I'm just saying!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 13, 2010)

markland said:


> Yeah I'm not a "fun sucker" as Marty put it just hate to put killing an animal and competition in the same form.  Killing an animal is alot different then shooting a target, by a long shot (pun intended) but a little friendly competition between friends is always good and fun, it just get's carried away by some and turns into a full blown "gotta kill something to succeed" deal, that is what I was referring to, but for me the contest is with myself not anybody else and nobody or anything is going to pressure me to kill something, that is my choice!  I'm just saying!



Well stated.


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 13, 2010)

markland said:


> Yeah I'm not a "fun sucker" as Marty put it just hate to put killing an animal and competition in the same form.  Killing an animal is alot different then shooting a target, by a long shot (pun intended) but a little friendly competition between friends is always good and fun, it just get's carried away by some and turns into a full blown "gotta kill something to succeed" deal, that is what I was referring to, but for me the contest is with myself not anybody else and nobody or anything is going to pressure me to kill something, that is my choice!  I'm just saying!



A "friendly competition" sounded like what it was what it was going be. I dont believe anyone of us would pressure another hunter into sending an arrow down range. If a person puts pressure on himself and takes the fun out of it then it his/her own fault. If you dont put some pressure on yourself to get better at the craft and get game in the freezer then whats the point of taking the bow out of the case?


----------



## markland (Aug 13, 2010)

Yeah it always starts out that way as just being for fun, but you know it gets more serious, especially when somebody else kills something then you are pressured to shoot something, can't deny that!
I have no problem killing animals and can shoot what I want to, heck I can go to IL and shoot a truck load of does just to kill something, but what does that prove?


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 13, 2010)

OK what? wait? who? how? do NOT turn this in to some sort of blood sport.

This have absolutely nothing to do with anything EXCEPT what Carter emphasized in his post. TRASH TALK!

There's no reward, AWARD, PRIZE, trophy money or anything else at stake other than the fact that someone is gonna get to ride someone else raw.

The only thing we have discussed in this or any other thread that has anything at STAKE is actually  A STEAK! And thats whats going to happen as soon as Carter picks something up other than that mohawk and hunts with it. he's gonna be buying me and Chris a STEAK. 

Where I come from?? thats what friends do. they joke each other, they pick on each other, the rag each other, and they talk a buncha trash.

I have NO buddies that I go fishing with that do not at a MINIMUM say "loser cleans em" It's not B.A.S.S. It's a couple of friends, riding each other, ragging each other, hooking each others line and cuttin off each others lures and having a good bit of friendly fun.

How do you see who gets to rag who the most?? ya gotta have a score. I THOUGHT this was a close knit enough group that a lil raggin jokin, for fun competition would be taken in good spirits and everyone could have a good laugh...Reckon I was wrong on that account...... And I don't see it as giving anyone that "I gotta kill at all cost!" train of thought. It may make some stay an hour longer in stand, look a lil harder for a better spot.... but geez fellas there's not a million dollars up for grabs....... there's not even a belt buckle! The only thing up for grabs is the right to rib the person behind you.

I get labled a "game hog" enough as it is. regardless of the fact that I feed three families with what I kill. If it's viewed that way by the majority posting here then it's best to just go on and drop the idea and the thread. 

GEEZ


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 13, 2010)

In agreeing with markland's statement what I meant was I'm not going be thinking of how many points every critter I see would be worth. I don't plan on doing anything differently than before. I too have mouths to feed and will be doing my best to fill the freezer, and would do no one any good if I were on their team anyway, because last year with a bow, I didn't killed any more than little Miss Tikki. 

Ain't nothing wrong with a little fun to establish the ribbing order. I don't see a contest making anything any easier. How many of you let deer and pigs, you could have killed, walk last year?


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 13, 2010)

Barry Duggan said:


> I don't see a contest making anything any easier. How many of you let deer and pigs, you could have killed, walk last year?



Every one I shot at


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 13, 2010)

LanceColeman said:


> because he hand shaved his arrow, knapped his own point, Killed the turkey he got the feathers from on the arrow,  built his own bow, tanned the leather pants he's wearing, stalked it along the ground,



All of those goals are on my list, plus a few more. 

Won't make 'em all this year, but I'm headed
in that general direction.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 13, 2010)

Your coming out of the kinks there Bam Bam...I like it.


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 13, 2010)

Jake Allen said:


> All of those goals are on my list, plus a few more.
> 
> Won't make 'em all this year, but I'm headed
> in that general direction.



Funny side note, When I was stationed in Texas I got to know Jeff Massie Pretty good... I used to go out and help him on his hog hunts and help bloodtrail game. I showed up one evenin so me and him could shoot and he says "get in the truck I need some back up." I said whats goin on? He said we gotta go ask some hunters to leave. I said OK.

Got out to where they were hunting and I saw why. seems they got down too deep in the whiskey..... he had 4 guys out there in the texas brush, runnin around in loin cloths they fashioned out of camo pants, no shirts on, and spears they had made. they were gonna herd em up and stab em a javelina or a hog.

I found it awful hard to try and be serious and intimidatin when I simply just could NOT keep a straight face.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 13, 2010)

I'll go ahead and tell y'all now, when I go into the woods with a bow in my hand, I do so with full intentions of killing a critter, whether it be deer or hog.  If I get a good angle on an animal within my comfortable range, it's getting shot plain and simple.  A contest ain't gonna change a thing for me.



> How many of you let deer and pigs, you could have killed, walk last year?



That's what I love about stickbows.  I don't care who you are or how good you shoot, you can never claim "I could have killed it, but I let it walk".  A broadside deer at 10 yards is never a sure thing.  You don't know if you can kill it until you put your hands on it.


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 13, 2010)

Amen Chris,

Friendly contest or not.....I can watch pretty birds, gaze at pretty sunsets, enjoy the view.........WHATEVER....... but I know exactly why I am there and exactly what I intend to do and exactly whats going to happen the first chance I get, the second chance I get, and the dead last chance I get. And Aint nothing changing that. 

If anything was to change that?? May as well take a camera instead of a weapon. I think many forget the underlying reason they are there in the first place.


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 13, 2010)

markland said:


> Yeah I'm not a "fun sucker" as Marty put it just hate to put killing an animal and competition in the same form.  Killing an animal is alot different then shooting a target, by a long shot (pun intended) but a little friendly competition between friends is always good and fun, it just get's carried away by some and turns into a full blown "gotta kill something to succeed" deal, that is what I was referring to, but for me the contest is with myself not anybody else and nobody or anything is going to pressure me to kill something, that is my choice!  I'm just saying!


Maybe instead of going for numbers let everyone just enter their best doe, buck, squirrel, hog, etc.. That way it's not a numbers game and figure out how to score each one. That will make contest "tighter" and you might need one of each game animal to win...


LanceColeman said:


> OK what? wait? who? how? do NOT turn this in to some sort of blood sport.
> 
> This have absolutely nothing to do with anything EXCEPT what Carter emphasized in his post. TRASH TALK!
> 
> ...


You can talk all the trash ya want but if I kill one next week I AM THE TRASH TALKER til Ga season opens


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 13, 2010)

buckbacks said:


> You can talk all the trash ya want but if I kill one next week I AM THE TRASH TALKER til Ga season opens



You?? You couldn't hit water if ya fell outa boat! Deer smell you comin a mile away.


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 13, 2010)

LanceColeman said:


> You?? You couldn't hit water if ya fell outa boat! Deer smell you comin a mile away.


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 14, 2010)

ChrisSpikes said:


> I'll go ahead and tell y'all now, when I go into the woods with a bow in my hand, I do so with full intentions of killing a critter, whether it be deer or hog.  If I get a good angle on an animal within my comfortable range, it's getting shot plain and simple.  A contest ain't gonna change a thing for me.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I love about stickbows.  I don't care who you are or how good you shoot, you can never claim "I could have killed it, but I let it walk".  A broadside deer at 10 yards is never a sure thing.  You don't know if you can kill it until you put your hands on it.



Right on man


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 17, 2010)

LanceColeman said:


> Where's yalls money at on the first dead deer this year??
> 
> Mines on Chris although ya gotta watch Chase, sawtooth and mike. They all quick to put one in the freezer as well.
> 
> ...



whoa! thanks for the mention....
 I think i just got lucky last year, but i'll be there again opening day, with my fingers crossed. D.


----------



## fountain (Aug 17, 2010)

"How many of you let deer and pigs, you could have killed, walk last year?  "

not gonna say i could have "killed" ( shot at would be more like it) them, but i probably let more animals go than some see in a season.  why?  simply casue there is no point in killin deer that you dont need and wont eat ..and i dont own a charity business and i aint gonna kill it, clean it and process for somebody else...too much work..but i will share just about every one i kill if somebody mentions that they want meat.

i sure hope to change my first words this year, cause we're starting to eat more butterfly steaks wrapped in bacon and marinated in italian dressin and cube steak now a day..finally she's getting the tase a little more!

lance dont forget about me on that steak deal...


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 17, 2010)

did every one hear that buckbacks young son, nolan, shot a spike buck yesterday!! i beleive he may have been the first to score!!! congrats to the dad and son team!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 17, 2010)

Well I went w the longbow today and seen........
2 mexicans of all things

Turns out my landowner just leased(Aug.11)  5 acres that butts up to his property to put goats on. Not a big deal if I had known. If he fences it in great but when I see guys walkin 100 yds from me and then I approach only to find the entire area bush hogged and 2 tree stands, well I was livid to say the least. It is understood now that he has no hunting rights, went thru same problem in exact same spot last year makin me think he isn't leasing for the livestock.The area is closest to the houses but was a good bedding area. If the goats will clean it up the deer will move closer to me.
So now I need to move my stand and thats probably a good thing but I think I will give the deer a few days rest and try one last time for a ga porker tomorrow.


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 18, 2010)

buckbacks said:


> Well I went w the longbow today and seen........
> 2 mexicans of all things
> 
> Turns out my landowner just leased(Aug.11)  5 acres that butts up to his property to put goats on. Not a big deal if I had known. If he fences it in great but when I see guys walkin 100 yds from me and then I approach only to find the entire area bush hogged and 2 tree stands, well I was livid to say the least. It is understood now that he has no hunting rights, went thru same problem in exact same spot last year makin me think he isn't leasing for the livestock.The area is closest to the houses but was a good bedding area. If the goats will clean it up the deer will move closer to me.
> So now I need to move my stand and thats probably a good thing but I think I will give the deer a few days rest and try one last time for a ga porker tomorrow.



um. brother I dunno about cacalacky deer. But lemme give you some Gawgia advice.

4 yrs ago I had a sweet hunting spot. big oak hammock in the back of a pasture. Deer come out the clear cut jumped the fence and ate acorns. even though the cows vacuumed up most the acorns the deer still came. Saw deer standing within 20yds of cows and donkeys. Then he SOLD his cows and bought GOATS. next season?? I saw not the first single deer in that spot. Did not even get one on camera. They may be supposed to be 1st cousins as far as relations go. By my experiences as well as a couple buddies experiences shows "Deer consider them goats the black sheep side of the family and do NOT associate widdem." As in he sold the goats and it was still a year later before anyone was seeing deer in there. Gotta nother buddy that Shot his billy because his own personal billy gota kept jumpin the fence in to his back pasture and chasing and agrivating the does while he was hunting. He finally got fed up when he ran all the does out the pasture one day with a big boy standing at 200yds lookin at the does, and shot the goat.


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 18, 2010)

LanceColeman said:


> um. brother I dunno about cacalacky deer. But lemme give you some Gawgia advice.
> 
> 4 yrs ago I had a sweet hunting spot. big oak hammock in the back of a pasture. Deer come out the clear cut jumped the fence and ate acorns. even though the cows vacuumed up most the acorns the deer still came. Saw deer standing within 20yds of cows and donkeys. Then he SOLD his cows and bought GOATS. next season?? I saw not the first single deer in that spot. Did not even get one on camera. They may be supposed to be 1st cousins as far as relations go. By my experiences as well as a couple buddies experiences shows "Deer consider them goats the black sheep side of the family and do NOT associate widdem." As in he sold the goats and it was still a year later before anyone was seeing deer in there. Gotta nother buddy that Shot his billy because his own personal billy gota kept jumpin the fence in to his back pasture and chasing and agrivating the does while he was hunting. He finally got fed up when he ran all the does out the pasture one day with a big boy standing at 200yds lookin at the does, and shot the goat.



Like I said, the goats will keep the deer on my side and away from the 5 acres. once the goats clear it all that will help w the trespassers as well I believe because they not gonna cross the opening. The problem w me is him using it for other than his goats. I read the contract so I know he is limited to livestock and normal livestock practice. Its not gonna keep me from hunting it for now. once the goats are there I will quit. I'm more into making sure he doesn't hunt it. This has been my honey hole for 2+ decades and I'm not about to let someone slip in on me

I got about 60 acres still and right next to that spot the plantation clear cut 35 acres of a huge bedding area and I had been figuring lots of deer crammed into the 5 acres.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 18, 2010)

What's the limit on goats?


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 18, 2010)

ChrisSpikes said:


> What's the limit on goats?



If they get out there won't be one


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 18, 2010)

Here's the deal, I googled the area, took the measurements and there is 10.10 acres in there he has taken over so Friday I am going in and laying the line down for him for his fence and his stands are coming out in the am.
I really hate someone that is trying to take advantage of the situation cause she really doesn't know what she has. She took his word that there was 5 acres behind him. He's not gonna be happy w me when I SHOW HIM where to put his fence instead of him putting it where he wants! I figure I have about 45 acres total now w really only about 30 of it huntable. At one time it was 80 acres but she sold some, gave 10 to family.
This guy has 12 acres of it now and it makes no sense to me why he wants to lease 5 more for goats. I feel he has/had other intentions but w my help his bubble just busted
With that being said my chance to strike first is slimmer as I now gotta go scout out a better spot and make sure he gets his stuff out so this week is gonna be gone before I can get back out.


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Aug 18, 2010)

Good job Nolan.


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 24, 2010)

I havent been out since the first encounter w tresspassers last Tuesday. I'm just not into it yet, if it cools into the 80's next week I will get more excited but so far just too much on my mind to be worrying about deer.


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 29, 2010)

Today feels great. Slight breeze, not humid n in the 80's. I got a dillo behind me I lost sight of so I get antsy when I hear a noise. I left my quiver home but found 1 arrow w broadhead in the truck. At least my shaperner stays in the truck.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 29, 2010)

buckbacks said:


> I left my quiver home but found 1 arrow w broadhead in the truck. At least my shaperner stays in the truck.



Huumm, a little something for TJ to ponder, maybe?


----------



## fountain (Aug 29, 2010)

negative......thats like leavin home without pants on.  it just aint right.

im never far from equipment where/how i hunt.  come to hc this fall and i'll show ya what i mean.


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 29, 2010)

fountain said:


> negative......thats like leavin home without pants on.  it just aint right.
> 
> im never far from equipment where/how i hunt.  come to hc this fall and i'll show ya what i mean.



What he means is he'll show up in a fine truck with his daddy, 5 bows and 17 tree stands and then he don't stay or only goes huntin once Aint dat right Chris.

Which is still better than Dennis who gets there.... sits down by the fire with me Chris and Carter, 5 minutes in to the converstaion ya see this lil light go on in his head and he says "I left my treestand at the house!"


----------



## fountain (Aug 29, 2010)

hard to hunt a place u never stepped foot on before...save me a spot this year.  ya know they always say you feel more comfortable at home anyways.  i do anyways.  i plan to get over there and scout/walk around some before then.  just a matter of gettin over there and getiin out i reckon

i truely hope to change that this year and hang out wit yall some..dont even care if i hunt.  hanging out with yall by the campfire sharing stories, mishaps and everything else will be good enough for me.  had even though bout yall comin over to our place one day if yall wanna and hunt with us and maybe throw somethin on the grill for supper.  gettin the time off to actuall go and hunt with yall prolly aint gonna happen.  my time is reservved for the secong week in november..hopefully..prolly gonna be a mess at work this year gettin off like i usually do..but thats another story.

daddy has been sayin he wants to go and camp with yall this year..he prolly wont hunt, simple cause he dont know the place and i think it might be tough for him too..nother story..but when i say camp..i mean in the camper..is that allowed there?

btw..my truck aint nice..that was daddys..and aint much to it, but it gets the job done for us


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 29, 2010)

maaaan I'm just hop[in to be able to make it! With this job situation I'm clueless to what I'll be doin that time of the year.

I gots a couple comin up here to bear hunt. My bow will be in camp to shoot round camp... I don't plan on hunting whilst they up. just makin sure they get good spots and have a good time


----------



## Dennis (Aug 29, 2010)

Man i shore thank you for lending me a stand last year maybe this year i can remember to bring mine


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 29, 2010)

Lance, buddy, if you put me in the right spot the first time up the big hill, I'll be glad to sit around the camp while you hunt, or you could just hang around the camp and give me a few shooting tips. I won't mind at all.


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 29, 2010)

Dennis said:


> Man i shore thank you for lending me a stand last year maybe this year i can remember to bring mine



Ya know why I bring two Dennis?? In case the second one needs usin bro...... you were more than welcome. Thank you for them sausages (them was gooood)

Doogy brudda.. yall huntin bears.... I gots no desire to shoot no stinkin bear!! why ya think I aint huntin!

I mean yea it's personal with tree stand eater...... but he aint up where yall are huntin.....matter of factly... as of this evenin?? I really aint sure where that big joker is! Aint been bale to find hide nor hair nor sign of that big bugger last two trips up there. Lady says he still knocks her trash can over atleast once a week about 1/4 mile from where I hunt....... maybe he'll stay down low for a bit whilst i get some deer huntin in. hadda remove my cameras because he was messin them up.... so I dunno.....


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 30, 2010)

LanceColeman said:


> Doogy brudda.. yall huntin bears.... I gots no desire to shoot no stinkin bear!! why ya think I aint huntin!



Never noticed you having a problem shooting deer and pigs. Don't the seasons run concurrently? We ain't gonna follow you to your double secret honey hole. Even if we tried, we wouldn't know where we were, if we managed to get there.


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 30, 2010)

LanceColeman said:


> maaaan I'm just hop[in to be able to make it! With this job situation I'm clueless to what I'll be doin that time of the year.
> 
> I gots a couple comin up here to bear hunt. My bow will be in camp to shoot round camp... I don't plan on hunting whilst they up. just makin sure they get good spots and have a good time



Man Lance I hope you get to make it. I a plan on taking a few xtra days off to hunt more and sit around the campfire. Should be there tuesday thru sunday.


----------



## fountain (Aug 30, 2010)

work situations are crazy everywhere i think.  they talking bout not eltting us take our vacations like we want.  there is another guy that has 3 weeks and always takes the month on november off cept maybe a day or two and i always get a week.  they are talkin bout not letting us off at the same time.  if they do that i dont know what i'll do, besides being highly diappointed.


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 31, 2010)

Well I'm back at it. The wind just died completely off which I hate but on a positive note I found my 1st scrape of the year n its 7 yds behind my tree...


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 11, 2010)

Looks like Dennis is the man!!!


----------



## dutchman (Sep 12, 2010)

Dennis said:


> I'll be sitting on a serious patch of muscadines and plan to have one down the first couple of hours. The only draw back i can't shoot small buck on that property. So im hopeing to see does or maybe a big buck!



Yep! Did he call it or what? Good going Dennis! How many others in this thread picked Dennis? We'll know better next time, I guess.


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 12, 2010)

Dennis is the man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

way to go bud


----------



## LanceColeman (Sep 12, 2010)

Yep! we have officially been "schooled" way to go Dennis!


----------



## Dennis (Sep 12, 2010)

Do ya think all that fertilizer i put on them vines helped i saw 9 deer yesterday and had 6 within 10 yards and should have killed a couple more if they would just turn right for me!


----------



## dutchman (Sep 12, 2010)

Dennis said:


> Do ya think all that fertilizer i put on them vines helped i saw 9 deer yesterday and had 6 within 10 yards and should have killed a couple more if they would just turn right for me!



Evidently, it didn't hurt! You still had to make the shots.


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 12, 2010)

Yall reckon who will be second??????? Wa to go Dennis


----------



## LanceColeman (Sep 12, 2010)

bam_bam said:


> Yall reckon who will be second??????? Wa to go Dennis



From the sounds of it?? DENNIS!! I saw 3 last night, saw one tonite.. they in range. geez man this place is just so THICK! Better do it before Thursday though. If not?? My moneys on Jimmy, Barry, Marty or Chris with a BEAR


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 13, 2010)

I saw 4 behind the house tonight, hunting in a neighboorhood is harder than you think, they will walk right out on you while you are in the yard but get in a tree and they get smart, more to come on this.


----------

